# Progress?



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Here is a picture of my doe, she is due any day now...






I think her ligaments are softening and I think she looks a bit swollen under her tail, her udder has definitely grown in the last couple weeks... Am I just hoping so much my eyes are tricking me or are there a couple signs of pre-labor?


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Can't see her udder very well...is it full? Has she lost her plug?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

No plug yet. Bag is filling but I can only tell by feel since she's so hairy. I'm guessing she will keep me on my toes this week... I'm just nervous with the weather supposed to get to -60 windchill... I'm preparing to bring them all in the house if worst comes to worst... Any suggestions on keeping them warm I. This coldsnap/blizzard? I have their individual barn stocked with straw and extra heat lamps but I don't know what else I can do...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sheesh!! -60??? Where are you?? 

Whats the temp in the barn?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm in Bismack, North Dakota... Yeah we are setting records for a 90 degree swing from 40 above to 60 below in 24 hours... I don't recommend living here... The barn is small and I have the heatlamps on and I century be there without gloves and I don't see my breath which is saying a lot for here in this cold. I would say its toasty in there enough for me to take down a lamp but with the blizzard looming I think I'll just keep them all on.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Bismarck* and that word is also supposed to be comfortably... Typing with gloves in my hand...


----------



## 101sierra (Dec 26, 2013)

From Minot originally, not missing that weather!


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

I'm convinced she'll never give birth. I should have paid better attention to the dates she was bred... I see her bag getting a little bigger as the days pass but her ligs stay the same. I see so much movement from those babies, the waiting is killing me.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

:lol: welcome to the club! The waiting is the hard part.


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

It's KILLING me!!! And I'm anticipating it so much I'm starting to imagine labor signs.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Have you had weird kidding dreams yet?


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Finally!!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## mollynath (Aug 18, 2013)

Twin bucklings!!


----------



## taiweber (Jan 7, 2014)

Yay!!!! Congrats!! I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels like I'm starting to imagine labor signs. The wait of mine is killing me. And I feel like a big sissy. I get all freaked out about my animals when it gets 28° here in central Texas!! Lol!! Good luck with the new babies!!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats!!! Very cute little boys you have there


----------



## bessmiller (Jan 23, 2012)

I imagined labor signs for about a month with one of my does last kidding season! Lol. It was my first time, and I was so excited. This time around I'm sure I'll do the same thing.

Congrats on your adorable bucklings!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are so cute.


----------

